# Neighbor and His Wife Hijacked in Their Driveway Tonight



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Two masked black guys accosted them when they returned home about 9:30. He thinks they were over near my house prowling for unlocked car doors. As they went to enter their house these guys came out of the dark from near our house. One had a 38 revolver. They were cussing and demanding wallets and purses and cell phones. His wife handed over her purse. He threw his wallet down and when the guy with the gun went to get it, the fight was on. He and the armed perp both went down. Neighbor bit the guys arm and got the upper hand. He thinks he broke the guys wrist and got the gun away. He fired 3 shots as the guy was running away and the guy dropped, but got up and joined his buddy in a car parked across the street. Too dark to look for blood tonight.

He has some knuckle bumps and may need a stitch or two, but he'll be OK. I'm 99% sure I know the house they came from.

Be alert. You never know.

SG2


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Wow.. glad he made it thru that. No chl?


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Nope. And he said he doesn't want one. He is stout and a body builder. They picked the wrong guy. Still, he is lucky to have come out of this in such good shape. Pretty sure a perp will be seeking medical assistance for a GSW, a bad bite to the bicep and a broken wrist.

SG2


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Hopefully the wound is fatal and the bad guy slowly bleeds out tonight.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

^^^This 
Hope your neighbor is ok

jacked up world we are living in

be safe and alert at all times


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

situational awareness at all times

Glad your neighbors are going to be ok

Sounds like one of the criminals will suffer until he breaks down to get medical treatment...then I hope he gets silver bracelets. My guess his buddy will drop him off at a er someplace tonight


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

The cops called my neighbor to go to a hospital and identify a guy with a GSW and a bite mark! Done deal. Perp said he got shot nearby at Target on Westheimer and Eldridge. Wrong! Don't know how serious the wound is. His buddy was there too but my neighbor couldn't be certain it was him since he was wearing a mask.

Family of the perp was all upset at my neighbor. Go figure. He is now worried about retaliation. Rightfully so.

I'll be real interested to see where this guy stays. Pretty sure it is a house I am familiar with just down the street.

There could only be one sweeter ending.

SG2


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm glad your neighbor is OK!.....just wish she was a better shot.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

You cannot believe how quickly this transpired. They had blue Altima or Maxima parked directly across from his driveway. He didn't think anything awry because a lot of people visit that house. These guys were out prowling nearby parked cars in the driveways - like ours - 2 houses over. We have streetlights but there are a lot of dark and dimly lit places. Neighbor pulled in their driveway - just like a hundred times before - and both got out. Then the unexpected. The guy with the gun got my friend on the driver's side and the other guy approached his wife at the same time. She retreated to the front door of the home and threw her purse at the one following her. 

Meanwhile on the other side of the vehicle, the fight was on. Shots were fired. Perp was injured. The perp that accosted the wife hightailed it for the car and started it. The injured perp had to chase it down the street to get in. Off they went - to the hospital.

Hoping my neighbor doesn't have to spend any of his hard earned money defending himself.

SG2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

gunsmoke11 said:


> I'm glad your neighbor is OK!.....just wish she was a better shot.


She was unarmed. They were both unarmed. He took control of a bad situation. I think he did just fine. This is not necessarily the action everyone should take. If you knew this guy, he is the absolute last guy on this block, perhaps neighborhood, that you would want to try to accost.

Very proud of him and glad he escaped serious injury.

SG2


----------



## gunsmoke11 (Apr 30, 2012)

smokinguntoo said:


> She was unarmed. They were both unarmed. He took control of a bad situation. I think he did just fine. This is not necessarily the action everyone should take. If you knew this guy, he is the absolute last guy on this block, perhaps neighborhood, that you would want to try to accost.
> 
> Very proud of him and glad he escaped serious injury.
> 
> SG2


I was just playing, im very glad the outcome went your neighbors way.


----------



## SteveZissou (Apr 23, 2015)

So the perp was shot by his own weapon after being disarmed by your body builder neighbor?


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

SteveZissou said:


> So the perp was shot by his own weapon after being disarmed by your body builder neighbor?


I came out after the action had transpired. As I understand it the perp and my unarmed neighbor struggled over control of the perps weapon. The perp is hospitalized with at least one GSW.

Adrenalin still pumping to keep me up this late.

SG2


----------



## SteveZissou (Apr 23, 2015)

Your neighbor definitely has some grit. May be worthwhile to put up a few security cams if he's concerned about retaliation.


----------



## USNHM-DV (Jan 6, 2014)

Unless the guy was wearing gloves, finger prints on gun should be enough to convict him. 

Glad your friend came out on top. It will give these two something to think about next time.


----------



## Mr. Saltwater (Oct 5, 2012)

Glad it worked out in your neighbors favor!!


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm staying with friends while my house being built on the west side what neighborhood did this happen in?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Check your buddy that did the biting if he broke the skin on that crackhead. Get some blood tests done


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

The only bad thing about this story is your neighbor didn't save taxpayers a bundle and kill the guy.


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

good for him for fighting back. should have put that pos in the ground. Hope they catch the guys. Police report done? If the guys was shot or in need of hospital help, id be checking all the local hospitals for incoming patients.


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

smokinguntoo said:


> *The cops called my neighbor to go to a hospital and identify a guy with a GSW and a bite mark! Done deal.* Perp said he got shot nearby at Target on Westheimer and Eldridge. Wrong! Don't know how serious the wound is. His buddy was there too but my neighbor couldn't be certain it was him since he was wearing a mask.
> 
> Family of the perp was all upset at my neighbor. Go figure. He is now worried about retaliation. Rightfully so.
> 
> ...





C.Hern5972 said:


> good for him for fighting back. should have put that pos in the ground. Hope they catch the guys. *Police report done? If the guys was shot or in need of hospital help, id be checking all the local hospitals for incoming patients*.


----------



## Mako2 (May 10, 2007)

*HighJack Situation*

Reminds me of Clint Eastwood in Grand Torino
"Ever you ran into someone you wish you never jacked with? That's me!!"

Mako2


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Glad your neighbor is OK! Hope those P.O.S.'s pay the ultimate price in the very near future.


----------



## MikeS2942 (Mar 5, 2010)

glad your friend is ok, I hope his wife can recover.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Good on your friend and glad he and his wife are okay. I wish he would've killed that FN. Actually both of them.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

news link yet?


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^ It just happened last night.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

WOW! Talk about adrenaline. Congrats to your neighbor.
Of course we all wish the outcome had been even better.... say the cervical area instead of wrist, and to both of the bad guys .... but your neighbor did well!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

juan said:


> I'm staying with friends while my house being built on the west side what neighborhood did this happen in?


We live in Briarvillage - northeast of intersection of Hwy 6 and Westheimer. Shooting was near the intersection of Piping Rock and Briargreen.

My neighbors wife was not physically harmed, but she was an emotional wreck last evening. That was a very traumatic and unexpected event. And it was a close call for them to have been injured badly - or killed.

Not confirmed, but I'll bet these guys live nearby. Big Section 8 apartment just across Westheimer. Also, we've had issues lately with someone testing for locked/unlocked car doors. If you happen to leave it unlocked, and I have in the past, they will rifle through the contents and take anything valuable.

SG2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

BertS said:


> news link yet?


I don't think they know about it. When the call was made the responding officer took about 30 minutes to get here. He said the call was misidentified as a lower level incident. I doubt my neighbor wants the noteriaty.

SG2


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

smokinguntoo said:


> Family of the perp was all upset at my neighbor. Go figure. He is now worried about retaliation. Rightfully so.
> SG2


 This is classic. How dare you shoot my boy. With his own gun. While he was trying to rob you. You know that's a fine upstanding family right there.
Glad your neighbors are ok. Man has huge ones for sure.


----------



## cabolew (Aug 12, 2005)

Please tell your neighbor - Way to kick butt! Hope he doesn't get sued by feral.I went through that and cost me plenty of money and time. Don't make the mistake of believing the judicial system would be on the side of the "good samaritan". They are not!


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

smokinguntoo said:


> The cops called my neighbor to go to a hospital and identify a guy with a GSW and a bite mark! Done deal. Perp said he got shot nearby at Target on Westheimer and Eldridge. Wrong! Don't know how serious the wound is. His buddy was there too but my neighbor couldn't be certain it was him since he was wearing a mask.
> 
> Family of the perp was all upset at my neighbor. Go figure. He is now worried about retaliation. Rightfully so.
> 
> ...


Well, they should have taken DNA on the bite mark and if it's the neighbor's DNA, they get the perp. Or the ballistic test on the gun and the bullet taken out from the perp.


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

Like said in an earlier post...the best outcome would have been two dead POS perps!
Prayers up for the neighbor and his wife. I know that neighborhood and have a few customers there. I couldn't live there.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Too bad the gun only had three rounds in it. :frown:


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Too bad the slug is alive to see another day


----------



## Steven H (Jan 15, 2006)

That bite wound is a serious one for the perp, could get real bad, bet thats the angle they use in the personal injury suit. In a perfect world, a good attorney would take this pro-bono, to set an example. We live in Kingwood and had our cars gone through last year. Folks, locks your cars and doors, all the time, every time. Wife and I are taking CHL class for our anniversary gifts to each other this year, spoke about it last week as a matter of fact. Not to say having one would have stopped this, but him reaching down to get the wallet is the opportunity to change the situation in your favor.


----------



## cwbycrshr (May 23, 2013)

Glad all is well for your neighbor. 
I, as well as others, wish the bullets would have found the brain stem of the perps.


----------



## GulfCoast1102 (Dec 30, 2013)

Steven H said:


> That bite wound is a serious one for the perp, could get real bad, bet thats the angle they use in the personal injury suit. In a perfect world, a good attorney would take this pro-bono, to set an example. We live in Kingwood and had our cars gone through last year. Folks, locks your cars and doors, all the time, every time. Wife and I are taking CHL class for our anniversary gifts to each other this year, spoke about it last week as a matter of fact. Not to say having one would have stopped this, but him reaching down to get the wallet is the opportunity to change the situation in your favor.


I was under the impression that Texas had some pretty reasonable laws preventing a person from being able to sue over injuries sustained while committing a crime.

Its just too bad that both 'hoods didn't get a bullet in the brain.


----------



## Mako2 (May 10, 2007)

*unlocked cars*

Want to have fun with your unlocked car? Put a couple of live rattlesnakes in
your center console and set up a surveillances camera and watch the show!!

Mako2


----------



## Bustin Chops (Feb 3, 2008)

cwbycrshr said:


> Glad all is well for your neighbor.
> I, as well as others, wish the bullets would have found the brain stem of the perps.


no such place in perp.

"Its just too bad that both 'hoods didn't get a bullet in the brain."
again, no such place.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

poppadawg said:


> This is classic. How dare you shoot my boy. With his own gun. While he was trying to rob you. You know that's a fine upstanding family right there.
> Glad your neighbors are ok. Man has huge ones for sure.


Glad the good guy is OK!!! And for the thug's family, their sweet, college ready boy got what he deserved.


----------



## ossnap (Jan 4, 2010)

Glad your neighbor pulled through that ordeal. Props to him for taking a stance and getting the upper hand. I used to work off of Enclave and I'm very familiar with that neighborhood. Lots of nice houses in there but you don't have to travel too far to run into some shady areas. Another reminder that we should always be aware of our surroundings.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Neighbor and Wife did one really important thing in a deal like this. Police say that in this situation THROW your purse or wallet away from the perps if you can.. Don't just reach out and hand it to them. Most instances they will run over for your goodies and keep on running after they pick them up....

Big balls on that Neighbor...danged shame he wasn't a better shot.. 

Dammed n*****s in this town infuriate me.... :hairout:


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

The injured perp is a juvenile from Alief. He may have been involved in other crime last night, including another possible shooting. Not confirmed though.

Lots of Sec. 8 housing nearby. Remember they wanted to put those in some nicer neighborhoods?

Anybody have the link to the "Nearby Crime" app?

SG2


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Tortuga said:


> Neighbor and Wife did one really important thing in a deal like this. Police say that in this situation THROW your purse or wallet away from the perps if you can.. Don't just reach out and hand it to them. Most instances they will run over for your goodies and keep on running after they pick them up....
> 
> Big balls on that Neighbor...danged shame he wasn't a better shot..
> 
> Dammed n*****s in this town infuriate me.... :hairout:


Looks like he hit him center mass. He said there was a lot of blood in the ER. Not bad for a little Saturday night revolver with a 2 in. barrel he'd never shot before and during a quite stressful situation.

Cajones aplenty. Reminds me of a Lil' Abner name.

SG2


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Shot by his own gun:rotfl:. Now that is awesome. Glad it turned this way.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

SG2, shake your neighbor's hand for me and tell him I am glad he and his family are okay.


----------



## Mako2 (May 10, 2007)

*pop shot*

Again;

Clint Eastwood style. I want to meet this guy and take him fishing in my boat!
PM me with name and I will take him this weekend.

Mako2


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

!!WARNING!! Being a little punk hyena who tries to rob people might be hazardous to your health. Get a job like everybody else.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

I just bought the wife a new gun for mothers day " Sig P238 ", she wanted something small. For the house she likes her Judge Public defender loaded with 410 PDX. We have never had a problem with people sneaking around or trying to attack but you never know.


----------



## Jamaica Cove (Apr 2, 2008)

So when does the looting and rioting start because some "po' downtrodden, black teenager was brutally shot by a white" and the other fine upstanding witness/robber said his friend had his hands up and was screaming "Don't shoot"? I'm certain that's the lies Quanell Ralph, SJL, Sharpton, Jackson, Obama and the rest of the scumbag, lying, demagogue, race baiters will spew forth.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Sometimes, even the most aware person can be surprised, especially at night. Good lighting and open spaces are your friend around your house. Even if the man and wife had been armed, there is a good chance that they would still have been surprised. Thanks goodness that they weren't harmed and that the man was a good shot.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

HydraSports said:


> Sometimes, even the most aware person can be surprised, especially at night. Good lighting and open spaces are your friend around your house. Even if the man and wife had been armed, there is a good chance that they would still have been surprised. Thanks goodness that they weren't harmed and that the man was a good shot.


 The kids are pretty handy with a weapon also as long as its not to terrible advanced.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Good on ur neighbor for taking command of the situation, glad they are ok!


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Prayers for your friends. Bad deal, I can't stand to even drive thru Houston. Don't know how ya'll do it...


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

I am happy they are okay. The part that puzzles me is he hasn't woken up yet even though he was robbed. it easily could have been a different outcome. Arm yourselves.


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Good on your neighbor and good on you SG2....long time since I lived in Htown and was glad to leave when I did if for no other reason than the complete lack of zoning. You want to put low income (sec 8) housing next to this fine middle class development? Sure you can! 30 story building next to a wood framed cabin? Sure you can! Tire store next to your kids elementary school, a bar next to your church........

.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

HydraSports said:


> Sometimes, even the most aware person can be surprised, especially at night. Good lighting and open spaces are your friend around your house. Even if the man and wife had been armed, there is a good chance that they would still have been surprised. Thanks goodness that they weren't harmed and that the man was a good shot.


X2 ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

SITUATIONAL AWARENESS: Very important no matter where you are. It could just save you from being a crime victim. The bad guys are always watching to see who is paying attention. They would much rather attack someone who doesn't see it coming than someone who is keeping an eye on his surroundings and might just be prepared to defend him/herself. 

OP, the action your neighbor took was brave but very risky and could have gone either way. I'm glad he was able to prevail and suffered no worse injury. 

Given the circumstances of the crime, including the time of day (darkness) I can't see the victim facing any criminal charges or losing any lawsuits. This is Texas and we have the castle law and "stand your ground" I'd tell the perps family to go smoke a rope......

Score one more for the good guys.


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

Katrina changed the face of that area of Houston. I owned a house on the bayou until shortly after katrina. As soon as the evacuees hit the area, those armed robberies in driveways began. 
Had a friend in the security buisness. Apartments that had no security before katrina were hiring 4 full time guards, a security vehicle, and 2 apartments. Really amazing what that evacuation brought to west Houston and still remains.


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

OK, someone on 2cool called channel 2. I just spoke with them. Wearing my B&L Corky cap. Reporter says the kid is 16 years old.

SG2


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

16 years old? I almost feel bad I wished he would've died a slow death. Now I wish he would've just suffered for an hour or so only before bleeding out but since he lived I'll just have to hope he dies the next time he does this when he gets out of juvie in a week or two.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Mako2 said:


> Want to have fun with your unlocked car? Put a couple of live rattlesnakes in
> your center console and set up a surveillances camera and watch the show!!
> 
> Mako2


How about a few treble hooks under the door handle? As long as you know where they are, only a stranger lifting the handle will be hooked. Perp will either still be there in the morning, or will go through hades trying to free himself.

Not to highjack the thread, but the perp was hit in the torso with a .38 and ran off? Makes me rethink my LCR for CC. Might have to start toting the 1911.


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

One should never set boobie traps. It can set you up for some serious legal problems.


----------



## Toby_Corgi (Mar 11, 2015)

If there's any question about identification of the perp, the teeth marks could probably be matched to the victim. Hopefully they found prints on the gun, too. Plus matching the slug to the gun. If the HPD is doing their job, this one should be easy.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

SG2 was on Channel 2 a few minutes ago!


----------



## smokinguntoo (Mar 28, 2012)

Just saw myself on Channel 2. So the kid was hit in the groin. Perhaps that was the best possible result. Maybe he won't be able to reproduce. That is all.

SG2


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

smokinguntoo said:


> Just saw myself on Channel 2. So the kid was hit in the groin. Perhaps that was the best possible result. Maybe he won't be able to reproduce. That is all.
> 
> SG2


Link to news article?


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

smokinguntoo said:


> Just saw myself on Channel 2. So the kid was hit in the groin. Perhaps that was the best possible result. Maybe he won't be able to reproduce. That is all.
> 
> SG2


That will end the line ... no junior!


----------



## ajn775 (Jul 26, 2012)

scwine said:


> Link to news article?


http://www.click2houston.com/news/m...tried-to-rob-couple-in-briar-village/32854690


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

sotexhookset said:


> 16 years old? I almost feel bad I wished he would've died a slow death. Now I wish he would've just suffered for an hour or so only before bleeding out but since he lived I'll just have to hope he dies the next time he does this when he gets out of juvie in a week or two.


I agree.next time he will unfortunately be more violent.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mario8402 (Apr 15, 2010)

Glad it turned out well for your friend SG2. Long time no see buddy:cheers:


----------

